
Show HN: Monty Hall problem, with 30 doors - Rhathe
https://rhathe.github.io/montyhall/?doors=30
======
gus_massa
I'd really like to click on the "other" door for switching and on the same
door for "staying".

The message "You have won 0/3 by staying and 2/3 by switching." is confusing.
I'd prefer to have the number of win/loose separated by my decision to
stay/switch.

Also, the "retry" buttom and the number of doors is not visible in a small
screen. Can you put them on top?

